# Chapter 11



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

HAS ANY ONE HEARD OF BEAR/jENNINGS/GOLD EAGLE GOING OUT OF BUSINESS AGAIN OR LOSING THE CHAPTER 11 FILING?


----------



## mshane (Oct 15, 2002)

Update: Indiana Company To Buy North American Archery Group 
Escalade Inc., which makes basketball backboards and Ping-Pong tables, announced Monday it plans to buy almost all assets of bankrupt archery equipment maker North American Archery Group (NAAG). 
Escalade, based in Evansville, Indiana, will pay about $4.8 million to NAAG and assume about $6.3 million of the company's debt. Escalade says it plans to use the Fred Bear brand name to expand its distribution. 

The plan to buy NAAG's inventory, accounts receivable, property, plant and equipment is subject to bankruptcy court approval by June 6, a Escalade spokesperson said.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Escalade Inc.*

It is my understanding that Escalade Inc. is the same company that bought XI Archery. I hope they do a better job this time.


----------



## tfox (Oct 22, 2002)

Tpop cat.That was what I thought .The job they did with XI was horrible.I hope they do a good job with these bows considering I am only about 15 minutes away in Henderson Ky and would love them to help the local economy.It would be nice to shoot for a local company too.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Good luck*

They are, NAAG, iun debt 18 million........so good luck if the court approves it!!!!!!!


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*toxo*

Just curious, if NAAG is 18 million in debt, how come escalade only has to give them 4.8 million and assume 6.3 million of there debt.? Is this how chapter 11 works?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*HMMMM*

Do not know but as I do KNOW.......bidding does not even begin until next week!!!!!!!!


----------



## AeroEagle1 (Jan 17, 2003)

If I am not mistaken they sold the Fred Bear Museum to Pro Bass for some $$ to help with the debt that they have. Time will only tell what happens some just buy companies for parts of it and let the other parts fall by the wayside. So time will tell I just hate when some like Fred Bears name is used and abused for someone elses gains...


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

My understanding is NAAG is about 11 mil in debt when they filled chapter 11 at the end of last year or early this year.

It will be sometime after june 6th before most of us will know what Escalde will do with NAAG.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*11*

It was more then that. Any one who was on their shooting staff or advisory staff got all the details from the lawyers office in Florida. That is all I am going to say for now.......See where the whole thing ends up.......It is one Fubar.......and as I said......It is all up to the judge!!!!


----------



## Xringer (May 2, 2003)

Anymore info?


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*done*

I was told by our Bear Rep. that it's a done deal and things are looking good!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*11 and more*

The bear rep said that Escalade has bought bear and is buying them new and better CNC machines......so expect some new products next year.....and what is hittting stores as we speak is a new G2XL......same bow but 30" ATA and with Sims limb savers installed!!!!!!!! Weighs only 3 lbs.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Darn, I was hoping this was that mathews post I was looking for.  Bring It!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

JENNIGNSBEAR FIRED TOM JENNINSG A FEW YEARS AGO

tyHEY GE WHAT THEY DESERVE


WHAT GOES AROUND COEM AROUND 

BEAR MADE AMO FORCE TOM TO EXIT THE HALLAND NOT RETURN


SHABBY


----------



## onexarcher (May 16, 2003)

Escalade has purchased NAAG. They have moved all the NAAG information to the below listed website. 

http://www.escaladesports.com/corporate/fredbear.html


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

i hope they do a better job this time around.


----------

